# PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					In der ersten PCGH-Produktion des Jahres 2016 ist einfach alles anders: Unsere fleißigen Redakteure haben gerade die erste Fünf-Tage-Woche erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht, da stehen sie schon vor der finalen Produktionswoche. Damit erst gar keine Panik aufkommt, erhöhten unsere Schreiberlinge einfach das Arbeitstempo. Das hat zumindest in den vergangenen Tagen gut geklappt. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Devise "Ruhig bleiben, schneller schreiben" auch in der kommenden Abgabewoche ihre Gültigkeit behält. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## CptAhnungslos (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Auf Bild 5 lässt Herr Reuther, dank seiner Gestik, erahnen um welche weibliche Heldin es sich da wohl dreht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Schau mal kuck, dat is ne Taste
Bild 2: Ich höre Flöhe husten, kommt raus ihr seid umstellt
Bild 3: Nun folgt ein How to... für die Partitionierung einer Mafia Torte
Bild 4: Nach dem Essen sollst du ruhn oder mal ein Spielchen tun
Bild 5: Redaktionsversammlung? 0190 Sechs mal die Sechs?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Bei einer RGB Tastatur die Beleuchtung abschalten 
Bild 3: Mit was waren die Pizzen den belegt?
Bild 5: Dem Gesichtsausdruck von Raff nach zu urteilen, hat er gerade im Spiel etwas gemacht das eigentlich nicht hätte sein sollen. 

Tolle Abgabewoche und mit Pizza hat das Jahr doch sicher gut angefangen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bild 1: Bei einer RGB Tastatur die Beleuchtung abschalten
> Bild 3: Mit was waren die Pizzen den belegt?
> Bild 5: Dem Gesichtsausdruck von Raff nach zu urteilen, hat er gerade im Spiel etwas gemacht das eigentlich nicht hätte sein sollen.
> 
> Tolle Abgabewoche und mit Pizza hat das Jahr doch sicher gut angefangen.



Wieviele Tastaturen gibt's denn noch mit MX-Silent-Schaltern? Und wenn sie nicht leiser sind, besteht kein Grund, von meiner Model M zu wechseln. Bunti-Leuchti brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Doch brauchst du, wie soll man denn bei Stromausfall die richtigen Tasten finden?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Doch brauchst du, wie soll man denn bei Stromausfall die richtigen Tasten finden?



In dem man eine Taschenlampe nimmt und sucht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Doch brauchst du, wie soll man denn bei Stromausfall die richtigen Tasten finden?



Danke für dein Vertrauen in die Stützzeit meines Netzteils! ;D
Meinst du, die Tastaturbeleuchtung reicht bis zum Sicherungskasten? Einen anderweitig bedingten Stromausfall habe ich in den letzten 9 Jahren nicht erlebt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wenn das Kabel lang genug ist sollte doch keine Probleme geben aber du kannst ja mal an eine Grubenlampe denken. Glück auf


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH Redakteure beim Zocken, Carstens neues Tastenbrett und der Spieleonkel beim Gehäusetest - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Grubenlampe? In Zeiten des Smartphones benötigt man keine Grubenlampe mehr ... Die 5 Minuten zum Sicherungskasten reicht der Akku grade noch.


----------

